# Who use Gallery in his website?



## Kolander (Sep 27, 2012)

Usually I dislike free templates in professional sites, but I've been told that Gallery is a good option, what do you think?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2012)

I've not used that one, but it looks very similar to jalbum, which I used for a number  of years when it was freeware.  If it works....


----------



## Kolander (Sep 28, 2012)

Grazie tante!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 28, 2012)

I also use jalbum. I really love it because you can have complete control and then just  upload to the root of your site. THere are templates in jalbum that you can make a full website out of the gallery(ies) as well. 
I've decided that next year I am going to use that to make a "website" for each of my seniors. It's in my winter works to get all of the template made and then just be able to add pictures and change background. We'll see how that goes for me.


----------



## matthewo (Sep 28, 2012)

i use it, but havent really messed with it much. i have even installed in on my windows 8 server at home. its pretty manageable, and you can change a few things on it. wish you could change more.

here is mine, as you can see i changed the logo up top left corner to my own. other then that its a little slow to load, even when on my paid webserver.

also i dont use it as a main site, just an addition, a place to put many photos when you dont feel like building a page for 100+ photos, you can simple upload them and let gallery do all the hard work.

Gallery


----------



## Kolander (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

